
Show HN: OneQstn iMessage App - simonbarker87
https://www.oneqstn.com/imessageapp
======
simonbarker87
I've run OneQstn.com for a few years now and always wanted to make an app for
it. Simply porting the site to an app didn't make much sense but with iMessage
extensions launched last year it seemed like a better fit, it's been in beta
for a while but officially available on the App Store from today.

